# Which brand turbo do you own?



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

Which brand turbo do you own? Do you like it? Would you buy again?
Innovative gts-58 that is good for 58lbs/hr, yes, yes


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (GoGotheParrot)*

I own 2.
Garrett T3/T4-.63 hotside, 70 a/r comp. side, 76 trim T31
AIResearch T3 Supa 60-.63 hotside, 2.3" exducer, stage 2 wheel
Havent installed them yet so i cant give any feedback on them.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

GARRETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (killa)*

turbonetics t61. awesome! but am going to try the gt-series turbos


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (Tommy K)*

GARRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT


----------



## jernest (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (GoGotheParrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoGotheParrot* »_Which brand turbo do you own? Do you like it? Would you buy again?


T3 Super 60 KILLA Trademark. I don't know if I like it since is not installed yet. Yes I'll buy again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Best Turbo for the $$$.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (EvilVento2.oT)*

I have a turbonetics T3 S60 ball bearing. I wouldn't get it again because I'd get something bigger. The turbo's fine though. However, if I were to get a bigger turbo... who'd get me a better deal on a BB T3/T4E 50 trim, GoGotheParrot or Killa? Hehe... ITS or Garrett? Which would have less lag with a stage II tubine (high altitude).
Speedy G


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (Speedy G)*

innovative GTS61







a real man's turbo


----------



## roccoturbo (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (xXx TURBO)*

GT30R .60a/r T04E 3" inlet compressor, i know i will like it, it will be completed in February.


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (roccoturbo)*

Garrett.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (roccoturbo)*

I'm going K03,I heard it is the shizzle...............


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (Holy Piston)*

k04 yo, ko4 lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (killa)*

Who here has a Aerocharger VATN? I seen a pic of one in a rabbit.


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (Slow1.8)*

GT15 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (GTibunny16v)*

TO4B 60-1


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (Metallitubby)*

Garret GT30R


----------



## Unit00 (Jan 25, 2003)

Garrett


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Unit00)*

garrett t3/t04e


----------



## vr6turbin (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (GoGotheParrot)*

Garrett GT37 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (vr6turbin)*

Garrett T3 Super 60, thanks killa. Maybe something better when I get a built motor


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

Precision


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoFANATIC)*

garrett


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (sick01)*

T04 60-1 
I likes it. 
I will now more when i get a three inch exhaust.


----------



## DSSA (Nov 20, 2003)

TD05-14B, 
Garrett T04E 57-trim, 0-trim exducer,
T61 Garrett with P-trim exducer,
T72 with Q-trim


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (DSSA)*

Borg-Warner, no BS. to4b h-3
Works fine, got it brand new for a great deal so I would buy again.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

I have a pair of Garrett TA3410's.
They are T3/T4's but they are the same specs as a GT30R without the Ball Bearing Center section.










_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 7:56 AM 1-7-2004_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

glad to see this is coming together!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (veedub11)*

sweet, got anymore pics of that twin turbo VR6?


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*

http://www.fuhkenmovenracing.com/jasonvr6/


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (GoGotheParrot)*

Garrett

oh and shizdamn that vr6


----------



## roccoturbo (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*



JsnVR6Corrado said:


> I have a pair of Garrett TA3410's.
> They are T3/T4's but they are the same specs as a GT30R without the Ball Bearing Center section.
> I don't think they make a Thru GT30 wheel on a standard T series turbo. Same specs? has you share the same compressor housing.? Still 2 T3/T04 on a vr is crazy enough .


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (roccoturbo)*

The specs are:
T31 76 trim turbine with an a/r of .48
T04S 60 trim compressor with an a/r of .70
Those are the same as what a GT30 is but no ball bearings. 
Here are the downpipes for those that are interested. 








Follow the link in the thread up a couple from here.
I will post more pics up sometime this week with the wastegates plumbed in and the entire hotside of the setup done. Needs to get sent to jet-hot for some coatings though.


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

jason, blah..








turbonetics t3/t04e, to4e - 60 trim .60 a/r, t350 - 76 trim .82 a/r 





_Modified by euro_racer16v at 1:53 AM 1-8-2004_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

That downpipe is absolutely beautiful. I'm not real good with turbo stuff, but with two T3/T04 I assume you're shooting for something over 400 hp?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_That downpipe is absolutely beautiful. I'm not real good with turbo stuff, but with two T3/T04 I assume you're shooting for something over 400 hp? 

with 2 t3/t4 he better be shooting for atleast 600hp if not it is pointless to use 2 turbos that big


----------



## beanbooger (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_The specs are:
T31 76 trim turbine with an a/r of .48
T04S 60 trim compressor with an a/r of .70
Those are the same as what a GT30 is but no ball bearings. 


First off your setup is awesome!! The down pipes alone are bitchin'.
But, if your turbo dealer told you that the the aero was the same, then you may want to question him on that 'cause it is NOT true. The GT30R has completely different and modern aero. The GT30R is an 84trim UHP turbine and a 56trim BCI-18 compressor. Efficiency differences are dramatic and that shows up on the road and dyno with more horsepower at the same boost levels and quicker boost rise. Not trying to rain on your parade, just give you the truth.
Again, that is an incredible turbo system.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Turbonetics T70


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

I heard HKS makes the best turbos. I also heard that turbotenics turbos suck and have more probelms then garret, ie having to return the turbo for one that works.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (beanbooger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beanbooger* »_
First off your setup is awesome!! The down pipes alone are bitchin'.
But, if your turbo dealer told you that the the aero was the same, then you may want to question him on that 'cause it is NOT true. The GT30R has completely different and modern aero. The GT30R is an 84trim UHP turbine and a 56trim BCI-18 compressor. Efficiency differences are dramatic and that shows up on the road and dyno with more horsepower at the same boost levels and quicker boost rise. Not trying to rain on your parade, just give you the truth.
Again, that is an incredible turbo system.



I am sorry, I was mistaken. My turbo guy didnt tell me that, i thought i had read somewhere the specs on a GT30 and they sounded the same as my turbos.
It is all good though. 

And yes, I am shooting for more than 600 whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Which brand turbo do you own? (GoGotheParrot)*

SP.
yes, yes.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_
And yes, I am shooting for more than 600 whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice







bout time some one builds a real vr6







i hope you built the motor till spin to 10k casue it's gonna take a while to spool one of those turbos with 3 cyl


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_
And yes, I am shooting for more than 600 whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice







bout time some one builds a real vr6







i hope you built the motor till spin to 10k casue it's gonna take a while to spool one of those turbos with 3 cyl


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*









is it just me or is there no wastegates?
Tim


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

You dont really need wastegates. j/k
They are all done and plumbed in and in the car. Need to take it back out of the car and take some pictures.


----------

